# Piano Instruction Book



## misterjones

I got a keyboard and would like to learn. Any good FREE books on the internet? Otherwise, what are the best inexpensive guides? I used to be able to read music, so I'm not totally lost in that regard.


----------



## Lisztian

http://www.key-notes.com/

Not a book, but a great site. The general vibe of the site tends toward serious study, but it can be used as a great resource to pretty much any mindset you bring to keyboard learning and any ambitions you have.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ummmm....

Three words: Get... a... TEACHER!!!!


----------



## Rasa

The post above me contains the truth.


----------

